# Preparing for this swine flu



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Is anyone else worrying as much as me.  I know my sister and her hubby have stock piled lots of soups and stuff including formula milk (she is due a baby in 2 weeks plus has a 2year old) etc just In case.  I don't know if its just cos they're due any day that they are ultra sensitive to this news or if everyone is as panicked as we are.  

what can we do to protect ourselves?  I've been shovelling fruit down mine and ds throats to get plenty vitamins etc but is there anything else we can do?


donna x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to say that Im not worried at all.... If I get it I get it and I doubt very much that I will.... I do happen to think that a lot of newspapers and news programmes like to scaremonger.

XXX


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I've calmed down a bit from this morning, one of my more sensible friends gave me a good talking too, 

My dh thinks its all a ploy to take our minds off the economy and the budget last week.  

Think my sis is worrying double because she will be giving birth to a baby soon and could do with not having this going on at the same time,


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Mexico City is a very different place to where we are - the sheer volume of people in one area is possibly a major contributing factor to the speed that it was transferred from person to person... Yes there are two cases in Scotland but havnt these people just come back from Mexico? Our medical care is very different here also.... I think a good standard of hygeine is enough at the moment of and not going to mexico for a while! 

People in my office are comparing it the Spanish Flu outbreak during WW1 where 50Million people died! Its nothing like that - think of the health care in WW1, think to how many people were rife with diseases anyway and the hygeine conditions of the trenches! Not surprising really there was a pandemic! 

I dont blame your sister for being vigilant but I dont think she has much to worry about...

From Dr Hilary Jones!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm not too concerned either as there was the same scaremongering about bird flu & that never became an epidemic. I think if you take the usual precautions you would normally take you will be fine. it seems it presents in a much milder form outside of mexico according to the news yesterday.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm worried about it as the cases in Scotland are 10 miles away from my house  
I had to phone the NHS 24 on Saturday as i had tonsillitus--they were obviously on high alert as the questions they asked me were very thorough.
Quite scary really


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Elaine stay in when you can hun, it must be worrying when you are so close.

They do say it is milder but it is still concerning, as with bird flu really you had to almost sleep with the birds to get it (didn't you) but with this you don't.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not going anywhere near Monklands although there are FF'swho live  much closer than us. The worrying thing is these people have came into an international airport so gawd knows who else has it


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Unless you have close contact with those affected you should be fine, though I can see why you have concerns, living so close. They've traced alot of people who are linked to the first couple who were on honeymoon in Mexico and have given them precautionary antibiotics. 

I can't say I'm overly worried, even though I work at an airport and have a lot of contact with incoming passengers, as we've had lots of stuff like this before. Medical facilities in this country are pretty good and the emergency plans should this become more widespread have been worked out in great detail over years.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I have to say that I'm a little bit concerned. I'm not usually about these things but I wonder if being pg has made me more anxious? My aunts, uncles, and cousins are in Mexico at a wedding. Some are due back tomorrow and some next week. Mum says she's sure they wouldn't be so silly as to go round and see her. I've told her I'll be furious with them if they do - she said she won't let them in and will shout through the letterbox they are to go away


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i too am a little concerned,

i have a friend in airdrie about 10 min form the hospital, i rang her last night to say "stay in" (i worry  ) luckily she is staying to potty train LO so hasnt got any plans to leave the house

xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm ok confession here, I am slightly worried too........ also confess to buying a load of ani bac gel this morning, to put on hands. Caspars chest is shocking already when he just gets a cold so it is a worry. BBC news have just announced another 3 confirmed cases in the UK................

Im sure it will all be ok though  

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Jo said:


> They do say it is milder but it is still concerning, as with bird flu really you had to almost sleep with the birds to get it (didn't you) but with this you don't.


 That conjures up an intresting mental image! 

On the point of bird flu though, there was similar concerns about SARs a few years back. The whole world went bonkers about the risk etc. but it more or less blew over with out any major pandemic of catastrophic proportions.

The thing is, nobody outside Mexico has died from this yet depsite confirmed cases here and there across the globe. It does make me wonder if there's something else going on in Mexico, and specifically on a socio-ecnomic side (as socialchamleoen points out) that is contributing to the severtity of the situation there. 
I read on the news today that California has instigated a stae of emergency - there's only 60 odd confirmed cases in the U.S. Now I know 60 sounds like a lot but compared to the...what? 300million people who live there? And how many of those 60 are in CA? Really, I believe in sensible precuations and being on alert but state of emergency is taking it a bit far at this point! 

So no, it's not worrying me, or at least not worrying me any more than any other flu or normal virulent disease outbreak at this point but I remain watchful and that may change if the situation drastically worsens. Any type of flu can be a killer in the right circumstances.

C~x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I wonder whether in Mexico some people may not be able to afford to get anti viral drugs ( i dont know if they have a NHS equivalent, probably not.) which would leave them more vulnerable.

The interesting thing would be that there have been so many young people affected and i have not heard about the elderly.  The first mexican victim was a 39 year old woman. If it does spread here to half the population, I am naturally worried as I am pregnant and wonder whether the anti viral drugs are safe.  In the past, I have been told only medication for pregnant ladies is paracetemol.  
Normal flu is awful enough and I have not had a bout in many years.  

Jane


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I too thought Arnie was going nut's declaring a state of emergency in California, till I realised that that's where the border to mexico is, so fair nuf on that point, but do think we need to get it into perspective, if we have a pandemic, the UK is fully prepared for it will huge amounts of Anti viral drugs plus the facility to create infinite amounts as needed if the stocks run out!

We'll be fine ladies

Sx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

My sis and her paranoid hubby have been glued to the news all day, apparently there was a toddler girl died today in america from it, but again she may have had other problems this was maybe just a factor I don't know.  

Also I may be totally blonde here but does California border Mexico   maybe thats why he's announced state of emergency.   if not. 

I've had the flu jab in will it work with this strain?

there was a couple interviewed on news this morning just got off a flight from mexico and had only heard of the problem via an english newspaper two days ago, so it would seem they arent panicking in mexico (despite having photos of people in Masks over the news)

donna


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I wasn't overly concerned even when my DD1 spiked a very high temp on Tues then people started putting thoughts in my head and now people are talking about staying in more and not going to groups etc.  We supposed to be starting a new one today now starting to wonder if its a good idea.

think I would be more concerned if there was someone local with it.  The WHA have put the alert to the highest now thou- pandemic inevitable


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Young D said:


> My dh thinks its all a ploy to take our minds off the economy and the budget last week.


Your husband is spot on!!
All way over hyped in my opinion


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

I personally think it's getting a little out of proportion. There is something like 20 million people living in Mexico City and 156 of them have died (only 9 are definite deaths from swine flu). It is also a developing country and having lived in one myself (Shanghai) you can guarantee the health care isn't good, there will be a lot of people living on top of eachother with poor sanitation, hygiene practices and poor diet and lack of access to drug treatments. Also the flu is only giving mild symptoms outside of Mexico and the little 23 month old that died    was Mexican and visiting family in the US. Plus every year in this country between 4-11,000 people die of flu! I knew it was a lot but not that many    With this bout there will be the option of Tamiflu and this may well lessen the death rate (if there even is one!) SARS was a whole different ball game and it was only the Chinese government that stopped that spreading. It happened over Chinese New Year when everyone leaves the cities and goes back to their home towns. The government told everyone not to travel so they didn't. The country was deserted as you don't disobey the Chinese government! This without doubt contained it thank god. I don't often have a lot of good to say about Communist states, but in this case   as that was nasty!
With the boys being prem and J with his Chronic Lung Disease I am asking for the Flu jab but purely because they are in a high risk group and I would do this at the start of every flu season. Dr Rosemary thingamabob on BBC news this am said there was some evidence to suggest it may lessen the severity of the flu (she advises the Health Advisory Committee) but will not prevent it. I am also waiting to hear if Prevenar is an option which is a Pneumonia immunisation for the under 2's who are more at risk of developing Pneumonia. If they weren't pre term and were healthy I wouldn't bother and just maintain good personal hygiene and stock up on neurofen and calpol. Apart from that if it gets bad we will avoid putting them at any extra risk, but if it's a pandemic it will be hard to avoid. I'm not even sure if there are any confirmed person to person virus transfers yet, it still seems to be just people who have been to Mexico.

I'm with Young D's DH and think it's the government just trying to distract us from the credit crunch


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

If I want to take the boys out I'm going to dress up in a Mexican hat, poncho, a moustache and cough a lot... watch the crowds run!!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

It reassuring to hear your views ladies.   I have to admit I'm in the worried camp. Purely down to my worry-wart personality, OCD and control freakism!   This is just the type of thing which makes my legs go jelly and my sends shivers down my spine. Apart from continuing with hygene as I always do   is there anything else we can do to protect our LO's and ourselves? Can we demand a flu jab at the local surgery or do you have to be a risk case?   Can you buy Tamiflu? I bet its going to a mint on ebay.   I would wear a mask in public if the embarrassment from the looks I would get didn't outweigh the benefits!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Personally I think the one jab of benefit could be Prevenar. It's the pneumonia vaccine and would help prevent complications of flu. Now in normal flu season I would be pushed to get the boys to have it, but now there's a possible pandemic they are all dragging their heals - madness! It's still flu even though it's out of season and surely prevention is better than cure. Not sure the flu jab will be of any use and try to remember the symptoms are very mild here xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Normally I wouldn't bat an eyelid about this and don't get flustered about health scares on the news, but being due in a few weeks it is worrying me. Surely tiny babies are more at risk? Also they said on the news this morning antivirals aren't normally given to babies under one. It will certainly put me off going to the hospital, attending the GP surgery etc unless I absolutely have to. 

xx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Think it is a good idea to avoid GP surgery's. I hate sitting in the waiting rooms at the best of times even without DD. I tend to stand up against the wall in the corner!   Got to pick up a prescription today and am dragging DH with me so that I can leave him in the car with DD. 

My best friend is a GP in a surgery and has gone off on hols to New York. She's hard as nails that one - nothing phases her but I'm hoping she's not planning on visiting me anytime soon


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

the waiting for it and talking about it all the time is awful, think I would rather not know.  It's ruling my life. 

Had managed to convince myself we were going to be ok and then stupidly watched the news the guy from falkirk got it from being out in falkirk with his mates, My mate was out in falkirk the same weekend and I've been with her I'm like  

then the flu epidemic professionals came on and said its inevitable and they didnt know how bad it was going to get but were CERTAIN it would be bad 

            So then I started to think well surely these flu epidemic professionals get paid to predict the worst and if they didnt say this then they would be out of a job eh??   

But Oh Jeeze I just can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Was just feeling relieved that I didn't know anyone from the affected areas when I remembered that my Mum runs a B&B wth guests from all over the world and DD is round there all the time!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

found this on another thread, makes for some very interesting reading

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2009/04/28/Swine-Flu.aspx

Hope your bil takes antibac gel with him lol


----------

